# Akios 656 17lb mono



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Anyone know how much 17lb Suffix Tri the 656 holds? I know it's says 300yrd 15lb mono so I calculated about 264 yards of 17lb. Is this about right or are the capacities way over rated by Akios?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Think I have around 240 on mine plus room for shock


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks a bunch. If they are the same as Abu's then I wonder why the listed line capacity is so different? Guess Abu's 245 yards of 14lb mono must be some think stuff!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Saying X yards of Y # mono is without much meaning.

The Omoto Chief 6000CTM spool holds 300 yards of .0138" diameter mono.

Find the diameter of your 17# Suffix and use one of the on line calculators to get your answer. 
Since there are probably a couple of variants of 6000 size spools, your answer should be close.

Here's the data in mm / Meter values:
http://www.omoto.com.tw/ProductDetail.php?RFatherNo=16&LevelNo=16&Seq=24&Subject=CHIEF-CTM


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes I used the Suffix line diameter. Unfortunately Akios only says 15lb mono without giving a line diameter. As long as I have 250 yards I feel comfortable. Until I get spooled some day! Then braid backing it will be lol


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Use the numbers I gave you to determine the capacity of the Suffix line. 300 yards = 275 Meters. The 5000 and 6000 spool capacities on the link I provided are reversed. They are listing .35mm for 15 lb line. (Suffix) .016 * 25.4 = 40.64mm Estimated 204 Meters or 223 yards


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

I think i better play it safe and put 150yds 30lb powerpro under the mono. One blow up on the beach with 223 yards could leave me with not enough line. Thanks Don B!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Jeremi said:


> I think i better play it safe and put 150yds 30lb powerpro under the mono. One blow up on the beach with 223 yards could leave me with not enough line. Thanks Don B!


That's exactly what I do with smaller reels. You will also find that a decent cast with a small bait may leave you without much line.

Best wishes.


----------

